# This is the official site of the island state of San Serriffe



## nickel (Apr 1, 2008)

San Serriffe is an archipelago located in the Indian Ocean, north-east of the Seychelle Islands. It consists of two primary islands, Upper Caisse and Lower Caisse. The capital, Bodoni, is located in the centre of the larger island, Upper Caisse. The smaller island, Lower Caisse, has a swampy interior as well as a forested area, the Woj of Type (home of San Serriffe’s national bird, the Kwote).

The most singular feature of San Serriffe’s geography is its mobility. Due to a constant process of erosion that removes sand from the west coast and deposits it on the east coast, the islands are moving eastward at the rate of 1400 meters a year. It is anticipated that the islands will collide with Sri Lanka in 2011. To slow down this movement, boats constantly ferry sand from the east coast back to the west.

Read more about the state of San Serriffe at Wikitravel, or here, or in the Guardian.


Αγαπητοί λεξιλόγοι, σας ευχόμαστε καλή πρωταπριλιά. Σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα που ανοίγει η Λεξιλογία τις πόρτες της, διστακτικά, απρόθυμα σχεδόν, καλομαθημένη από την ηρεμία και την ανεμελιά ενός ολόκληρου μήνα. Φίλοι καινούργιοι, που με τον άλφα ή βήτα τρόπο σάς έφερε ο δρόμος σας αποδώ για πρώτη φορά, μάθετε, αν δεν σας το έχουν πει, ότι εδώ μαζευτήκαμε για να παίζουμε με τις λέξεις. Αν θέλετε, μείνετε να παίξετε κι εσείς. Λεπτομέρειες στο φόρουμ και στα FAQs.

Καλώς ήρθατε. Ή, όπως λένε στην Gowdy, τη γλώσσα της Σαν Σερίφ: Lorem ipsum.


----------

